# Frowe al myn hoffen an dyr lyed



## Nimbrethil

Hola a todos,

No sé si estoy poniendo este thread en el foro adecuado, espero que sí. Me gustaría saber qué significa esto:

Frowe al myn hoffen an dyr lyed

Es el el título de una canción popular medieval. No consigo encontrar una traducción del título como tal. He encontrado el significado de las palabras individuales y sé que tiene que ver con una dama y una esperanza y una canción, pero no tengo claro lo que significan en conjunto ya que sé muy poco alemán actual y este alemán tan antiguo lo complica mucho más.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Por lo que sé, es así: "Frau, all mein Hoffen liegt bei dir" (mujer, toda mi esperanza está contigo, o más bien, mujer, tú eres toda mi esperanza).
Espero que no haya cometido ningún error.


----------



## FordPrefect42

"Señora" es la mejor traducción para "frouwe" ("Herrin", "Dame") en alto alemán medio. "Mujer" corresponde a "wîp" ("Weib") en alto alemán medio. Este himno medieval desconocido probablemente se dirige a "Nuestra Señora", la Virgen María (ver Ileborgh, Adam (15. Jh.).


----------



## Nimbrethil

Muchas gracias a los dos. Y también gracias por el link, es estupendo y la partitura se ve de maravilla 
Por cierto, Susana, ¿tienes o conoces el resto de la letra?


----------



## anahiseri

Lo he encontrado traducido al inglés
Lady, all my hope depends on you
fuente: Full text of "Five Centuries Of Keyboard Music"


----------



## Nimbrethil

Gracias,


----------

